# 1/24 slot car track michigan



## hollyracer12h (Nov 19, 2008)

where is the closest 1/24th slot car track near adrian michigan? looking to start racing. used to race when we had one here in town but it closed years ago, wasnt even open a year :-(

please help, thanks


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Boogie Speedway in Michigan Center.*
http://www.professormotor.com/boogie.shtml

M 50 to M 127 then north to the Page Ave exit.
It's about 1 1/2 miles east in a strip mall called Center Plaza,
on the north side of Page Ave.

__________________


----------



## hollyracer12h (Nov 19, 2008)

sweeet! thanks - i go to jackson - ill come check it out.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

The next closest track would be at TSS Hobbies in Belleville Michigan.
http://tsshobbies.com/

At I-94 and Rawsonville Road just southwest of the exit.

__________________


----------



## hollyracer12h (Nov 19, 2008)

i heard theres a track in the toledo mall, is that true?


----------

